# Sibelius - String Quartet Op. 56, "Voces Intimae" (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's my thoughts on the Sibelius SQ recordings I've listened to this week. Again, there was little between the recommended recordings and the top recommendations and this is merely a personal perspective and I'm sure others will feel differently.






*Recommended*
Tempera
New Helsinki
Jean Sibelius
Melos
Fresk
Sibelius Academy
Griller
Emerson
Skyros
Escher

*Superb*

*Engegard 
Oslo
Daedalus
Ehnes
Gabrieli
Dante
Flinders
Henschel
Fitzwilliam*

*Top two choices*
These two stood out for opposing reasons. The *Leipziger* account is darker and richer than most and was coherently and beautifully performed and recorded. Everything about this one just felt right and the playing is stunning. The *Tetzlaff* is as full-blooded but it's just so brilliantly recorded and the quartet are so idiomatic, precise, individually terrific and so bloody exciting it had to be there. I loved both equally but they were very different readings. The Gabrielis and Dante were a close 3rd just because their playing was utterly divine but all of the ones I've recommended I'd gladly be happy to own (and do with a fair few of them). These two are now essential purchases (I've already got the Tetzlaff). Remember these are just my views at the moment. They could well change.


----------

